# How often do passengers vomit / throw up / puke in your car????



## Ronn82727 (May 24, 2017)

Hey guys I just started doing Uber / Lyft part time to help pay for my families vacation. In the past 5 weeks I have had 2 passengers vomit in my car and one dip blood in my back seat. I drive in Clearwater beach / St. Pete beach Florida. The 2 passengers that threw up were not young kids. They were typical 30-40 year olds. However looking back on it they were not the ones who ordered the ride. Someone else ordered the ride for them and had me take them home. That was my mistake. Now I know. I was thinking about investing in waterproof seat covers for easy clean up, but they are $150. I dont want to spend the cleaning fee on waterproof seat covers if this is something that will probably not happen again. 

So in your all experience how often do passengers vomit in your car? Have I just been unlucky? 

Please vote and share how many rides you have and what time of day.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

Washington DC
2000+ rides
Including Bar closings & overnights
New Years Eve, St Patricks Day etc. 
Never happened IN my car (although I am prepared). 
But 40-y/o gal threw up outside my Uber just after I started the trip (pulled over for her & she got out). She was apologetic & gave me $20 tip. I had water & papertowels for her mouth. Been worried a few times & I always ask & inform on what to do if they feel it coming on.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Maybe 2,000 rides total many in the jungles of Fri Sat bar and closing hours.
So far only my 2 kids have puked all over my car and I want to keep it that way. 

What I've had happen:

3 folks use bags while in the car no mess.
1 popped the door open , unexpected and hurled outside.... I proceeded to go ahead and leave them there.
1 she was sure she was fine , I asked a few more times because it didn't seem that way and they finally said pull over. She did her business, said I was right and we went on our way.

Don't be afraid to 1 , cancel a ride cause they look so messed up.
2, when they get in the car ask if they are all good, and let them know to alert you if they need a stop or to use the bags stored in the car.


----------



## JBuzz826 (May 12, 2017)

I haven't had any puke in my car yet. But I am prepared. (Vomit bags) courtesy of local hospital. I had one pax one time I asked if he felt like he was sick from alcohol. He stated no but I may slur my words but I'm not going to puke. I was like good.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Just be prepared make sure you have bags in front of them. I've had 4 in 2 years driving weekend bar times. None have hit the car inside or out. 2 I pulled over for and 2 hit the bags.

Dip blood??


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

In 6 months of doing nothing but weekend nights/bar closings, I haven't had anyone puke or even come close. Had a few that looked like they weren't feeling well, told them there was a bag in front of them in the seatback, but they didn't barf.


----------



## Ronn82727 (May 24, 2017)

Thanks guys for all the good info. 
Yeah I need to not be afraid to cancel my rides. Both of my pukers were not able to carry on a conversation and did not order the ride them selves. I had vomit bags but the were both so intoxicated that they could not operate the bag. Heak I don't even think they could use a puke bucket. 1/2 of the throw up ended up on them.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Often enough to carry a bucket


----------



## Ronn82727 (May 24, 2017)

PTUber said:


> Just be prepared make sure you have bags in front of them. I've had 4 in 2 years driving weekend bar times. None have hit the car inside or out. 2 I pulled over for and 2 hit the bags.
> 
> Dip blood??


Yes, the rider's child picked his scab and bled over my back seat.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Often enough to carry a bucket


Where do you keep the bucket for quick access? And, not turn off your sober passengers.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Ronn82727 said:


> Where do you keep the bucket for quick access? And, not turn off your sober passengers.


A small bathroom bucket from the dollar store is small enough to fit under my seat when I drive, can reach down and grab it in a hurry. I have bags in the seat backs for pukers, but I keep the little trashcan down there for that too, and can get to it quick if someone has gum or something they're trying to dispose of. Just a thought.


----------



## Ronn82727 (May 24, 2017)

swingset said:


> A small bathroom bucket from the dollar store is small enough to fit under my seat when I drive, can reach down and grab it in a hurry. I have bags in the seat backs for pukers, but I keep the little trashcan down there for that too, and can get to it quick if someone has gum or something they're trying to dispose of. Just a thought.


Cool Cool, thank you for the tip.


----------

